# Another good reason NOT to use import plywood



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## carp.addict (Dec 26, 2015)

This made my day.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

chinese biscuits


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like you found it with a saw blade.


----------



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

Youngin' said:


> Looks like you found it with a saw blade.


 Not me I don't use that stuff, This is on the counter at my supplier.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

wtf is that? A box cutter? a shank? I cant tell


----------



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

madmax718 said:


> wtf is that? A box cutter? a shank? I cant tell


It's a steel shank for a handle with a razor blade and a piece of rubber garden hose for a grip


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow. I've heard of screws in ply, but nothing like that.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

哥们，给我回我那该死的刀！我需要的！


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Defenestrate said:


> 哥们，给我回我那该死的刀！我需要的！


Then come get it! :laughing:


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Roger Manning said:


> It's a steel shank for a handle with a razor blade and a piece of rubber garden hose for a grip



I used to put modular structures together in the oil patch. These units would be built in the plant as fast as possible by a largely foreign and undertrained crew. We would see rocks being used to hold down ceiling tiles, exacto blades snapped off in a stud and left there, things like that. The best makeshift tool they left in one was a Demo Sawsall blade with electrical tape wrapped around the bottom, the guy was using it as a drywall knife I guess.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Much of the "Chinese" is made from U.S. plywood and processed on a ship before being sold in the U.S.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> I used to put modular structures together in the oil patch. These units would be built in the plant as fast as possible by a largely foreign and undertrained crew. We would see rocks being used to hold down ceiling tiles, exacto blades snapped off in a stud and left there, things like that. The best makeshift tool they left in one was a Demo Sawsall blade with electrical tape wrapped around the bottom, the guy was using it as a drywall knife I guess.


I've made one or two of those drywall saws in a pinch.


----------

